# Gabinete de Madera, unas preguntas.



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hola, si el tema esta repetido mandenlo a moderacion, busque en el buscador "Gabinetes" "Gabinete metalico" "Gabinete de madera" Infinidad de convinaciones y no encontre nada, si esta mal puesto y no va en este subforo perdonen. Estoy por montar un amplificador y tengo madera de sobra y queria preguntar si armandolo dentro de un gabiente de madera forrandolo por dentro con papel de aluminio podria reemplazar el efecto de la chapa, desde ya muchas gracias saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2009)

Hola AdriAriel

Con la solución del papel de aluminio podés lograr algo bastante bueno, pero te va a dar trabajo. Necesitás que el aluminio de todas las caras esté en contacto eléctrico y también conectado a la masa del circuito.
Otro problema es la ventilación, que se va a hacer bastante necesaria porque adentro de una caja sellada de madera hacés casi un invernadero con un amplificador.

Yo no usaría madera en el gabinete más que para hacerle detalles de terminación.
En este post hace poquito se tocó un tema parecido, quizá te ayude con tu duda.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2009)

También puedes tapizarlo por dentro con hojalata recuperada de envases metálicos, latas de aceite, conservas, Etc
Esta tiene la ventaja que la puedes soldar con estaño para garantizar continuidad eléctrica, además por ser acero galvanizado, mejora la calidad del blindaje.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok muchas gracias! Voy a intentar con aluminio, creo q mi respuesta esta en otro post pero me entro la duda, el aluminio reemplazaria a la chapa esta misma no tiene que estar conectado al terminal de tierra de los 220V?, y la duda es, la masa central tambien, todas unidas a un tornillo en forma de estrella no? Creo q era asi, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## maxep (Feb 16, 2009)

les hago una consulta. hace poco me comentaron esto. peor yo todavia no lo hice tengo. mis 2 sinclair  en su gabiente de mdf todo muy lindo. sin ningun recubrimiento de papel aluminio ni ningun metal. y no tengo ningina intereferencia ni nada por el estilo(ni siquiera tengo el tipico humm de los transformadores). la consulta. es entonces.. es necesario hacerl el recubrimiento?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 16, 2009)

Maxep:

Si no te da problemas, dejalo como está.
Si te empieza a aparecer ruido (interferencia) tené presente el porqué y trata de solucionarlo. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2009)

maxep dijo:
			
		

> les hago una consulta. hace poco me comentaron esto. peor yo todavia no lo hice tengo. mis 2 sinclair  en su gabiente de mdf todo muy lindo. sin ningun recubrimiento de papel aluminio ni ningun metal. y no tengo ningina intereferencia ni nada por el estilo(ni siquiera tengo el tipico humm de los transformadores). la consulta. es entonces.. es necesario hacerl el recubrimiento?



Si no está roto...no lo arreglés   

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 16, 2009)

Unánime y simultáneo...     
Dejalo como está.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2009)

JAAAA! Justo al mismo tiempo!        
Que cosa lo que pueden hacer los gnomos con el pensamiento humano   !

Saludos!


----------



## maxep (Feb 22, 2009)

ajjajaj tienen banda ancha en su cerebro ustds ajjaja

ok lo dejo asi.. ya tengo mis 4 sincalir me flatan 2 ams tengo que comrpar transformadores todavia... al final me esta saliendo cada amplificador estereo completo completo alrededor de 100p. baratisimo por su potencia y calidad.


----------

